# Kmart To No Longer Sell Home Brew Supplies



## johnbogiatzis (8/11/10)

I've recently visited several KMART stores in Sydney to find that they are all going through a restrucutre.

Many products are being ' phased out ' including home brew supplies. As far as I have seen all home brew products are now in clearance mode and there are very few (if any) products left at most stores.

Has anyone else experienced this?

John.


----------



## itguy1953 (8/11/10)

Same here in Hastings, Victoria.

Coles supermarket already stopped selling home brew supplies several months ago.

Safeway/Woolworths has very limited supplies.

Anyone know if BigW still have a big range?





John_thebrewer said:


> I've recently visited several KMART stores in Sydney to find that they are all going through a restrucutre.
> 
> Many products are being ' phased out ' including home brew supplies. As far as I have seen all home brew products are now in clearance mode and there are very few (if any) products left at most stores.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fourstar (8/11/10)

John_thebrewer said:


> I've recently visited several KMART stores in Sydney to find that they are all going through a restrucutre.
> Many products are being ' phased out ' including home brew supplies. As far as I have seen all home brew products are now in clearance mode and there are very few (if any) products left at most stores.
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> John.




Aww crap, i'll find out tonight i guess. i need to get some coopers PET bottles for the vic case swap so i'll give you the info for melbourne.

I wouldnt be suprised however, i went in quickly 2 weeks ago but the usual spot was filled with xmas gear so i just assumed it was somewhere else so i left it for later. Otherwise i'll be off to big w. *sigh* damn chapel st. <_<


----------



## canon1ball (8/11/10)

[quote 
Anyone know if BigW still have a big range?
[/quote]

BigW on the Northern Beaches is fully stocked, no specials.


----------



## keifer33 (8/11/10)

Over here in the west the bigw's don't seem give any different than normalbut the kmarts I've been too have either dropped everything or minimised down to 5 types of cans and next to no accesories.


----------



## Bubba (8/11/10)

Barry R said:


> Same here in Hastings, Victoria.
> 
> Coles supermarket already stopped selling home brew supplies several months ago.
> 
> ...


I know Coles, Kmart and affiliated businesses have or are deleting the range, and that Woolies and Big W are still going to carry the range based on local demographic and sales performance. Big W carry a bigger range than Coles, such as PET bottles. caps, fermenter starting kits, accessories, Dex, BE1 and BE2, DME, spoons, grommets, some dried hops, finings and the cans of goo. With Woolies you will only get cans of goo, BE1 and 2, and in some stores caps, bottle wash and Dex.


----------



## MarkBastard (8/11/10)

Went to a Big W yesterday and noticed they have a very large range, more than KMart or Coles ever had.


----------



## DU99 (8/11/10)

Noticed our local Kmart wasnt stocking that much..BigW does have a bigger range


----------



## manticle (8/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> Aww crap, i'll find out tonight i guess. i need to get some coopers PET bottles for the vic case swap so i'll give you the info for melbourne.



Unless you have no faith in your ability to avoid bottle bombs, I can give you enough coopers longnecks (glass) for it. Offered in the thread but everyone seems sorted.


----------



## lordofthebottleshop (8/11/10)

Big W in Miranda have a decent range of stuff. I did go to a K mart at southpoint yesterday who had a very limited supply of coopers cans, starter kits, and PET bottles. By the sounds of it, they won't be there for long.


----------



## Fourstar (8/11/10)

manticle said:


> Unless you have no faith in your ability to avoid bottle bombs, I can give you enough coopers longnecks (glass) for it. Offered in the thread but everyone seems sorted.



i'll see if i can spend 15 dollars on 15 bottles over spending 2 hours of cleaning/scrubbing glass if possible. If all else fails i'll give you a tingle.


----------



## pk.sax (8/11/10)

Manticle, by his own admission, he way overcarbed his vicbrew entries, bloody keg snob


----------



## Fourstar (8/11/10)

practicalfool said:


> Manticle, by his own admission, he way overcarbed his vicbrew entries, bloody keg snob



rather than measuring my sugar additions i *ass*umed i could eyeball it. how wrong i was.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> rather than measuring my sugar additions i *ass*umed i could eyeball it. how wrong i was.



Empirical measurement FTW!


----------



## Bribie G (8/11/10)




----------



## pk.sax (8/11/10)




----------



## Lecterfan (8/11/10)

Big W Ballarat has a crap range, but at least they are still stocking the stuff (for now). Reasonably priced bottle caps and dextrose for priming (or snorting or whatever the hell you want to do with it). Nowhere else in Ballarat except the LHBS for those annoying little last minute supplies.


----------



## manticle (8/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> i'll see if i can spend 15 dollars on 15 bottles over spending 2 hours of cleaning/scrubbing glass if possible. If all else fails i'll give you a tingle.



All bottles coming from chez manticle have had a good soak in sodium percarb so the only thing you need to do is rinse well and sanitise - something I assume you would do with PET anyway.

Up to you and I understand the cost of PET isn't high for gentlemen of leisure and means.


----------



## johnbogiatzis (8/11/10)

BIG W are still stocking all home brew supplies. KMART have confirmed no more home brew.

On a side note the phasing out of home brew supplies from KMART is probably a good thing for smaller home brew retailers. I love my local home brew shop. always fun going for a drive down. But even the best home brew shop cannot compete against the prices of BIG W? Perhaps I might be wrong but even the online prices don't come close to what you can buy at BIG W!!!!

I LOVE MAKING MY OWN BEER!!!!!

John.


----------



## Lodan (8/11/10)

I saw this thread at work in the arvo and almost convinced my boss to leave work early... almost.
Kmart Ingle Farm in SA doesn't have any specials but they now only have four varieties of coopers.


----------



## J Grimmer (8/11/10)

hi there, 
I have seen the same in my travels today in QLD, the coles/k-mart does not surprise me (having worked in retail in a preious life). IMO for what its worth their is only about $1 difference between Big W and my LHBS (and Woolworths is on par $ wise) so i generally by from LHBS cause im gonna need him in the future and he has free beer when i see him (even at 9am, which thinking about it is a little concerning :unsure: ). However my double standard comes in when the retail giants have a cracker of a sale and you pick up a can of goo for $8, then its toucan time.

J


----------



## spog (8/11/10)

yep noticed that KM here are stocking less..cheer...spog......


J Grimmer said:


> hi there,
> I have seen the same in my travels today in QLD, the coles/k-mart does not surprise me (having worked in retail in a preious life). IMO for what its worth their is only about $1 difference between Big W and my LHBS (and Woolworths is on par $ wise) so i generally by from LHBS cause im gonna need him in the future and he has free beer when i see him (even at 9am, which thinking about it is a little concerning :unsure: ). However my double standard comes in when the retail giants have a cracker of a sale and you pick up a can of goo for $8, then its toucan time.
> 
> J


----------



## michael_aussie (8/11/10)

TRARALGON
Kmart - still a wide range
Coles - haven't been there for a while.
Woolies - tiny range now
MORWELL
Big W - good range.


----------



## enuun (8/11/10)

Hi guys,

Anyone have any idea does the BigW at Swanston St in Melbourne have any homebrew supplies? I am heading over in dec and hopping to bring back home some kits and bits stuff. Thank you


----------



## canon1ball (9/11/10)

Just got BigW new catalogue in the mail. They have a special on, not in QV Melbourne, Brisbane CBD or Canberra City.

Coopers normal brew *$7.98* and inernational series *$9.97*


----------



## pk.sax (9/11/10)

BigW QV phased out homebrew after a store redesign (that's what they told me).

BigW in Doncaster had their normal decent range. Been a few months though, could've changed. Kmart in burwood always seems to have homebrew stuff, but then, they are massive.


----------



## Fourstar (9/11/10)

OK,

I took a visit to KMart Northland yesterday arvo to find they still have HB supplies, low in stock and unfortunatly no bottles (the only thing i damn need) i will be trying vic gardens tomorrow and if all else fails, bigw box hill or parahan.


----------



## Phoney (9/11/10)

Just checked Kmart Broadway (Sydney)

Packets of 100x coopers crown seals going for $1ea. Other than that, nothing left other than dextrose & BE1.


----------



## Chookers (11/11/10)

Kmart hurstville homebrew section is all clearance they had very few kits and some bags of Dextrose, and rockdale Big W.. do not have any home brew section, nor does BigW Campsie or any of the Coles or Woolies stores surrounding.. very dissapointing, Im gonna have to start going to the Peakhurst or Kogarah Homebrew shops.


----------



## dragulia (14/11/10)

I started my HB from Kmart and Big W, but have never been back for supplies, except for emergencies. (is there such thing as a brewing emergency? YOU BET!!) 
From my second brew onwards I always head the the LHBS whether its 5 minutes or 30 minutes away. I find it extremely difficult to discuss the finer points of homebrew and ask for advice from a 17yr old shop assistant who doesn't know their product range let alone how much and what type of hop goes with which recipe.
Find a LHBS and go there. Often. Trust me they will start talking about brewin, maybe give you some of their recipes, I even got a taste test of what was in the blokes own fermenter at the store!
If the LHBS is too far, call 'em up and chat to them then get them to send it to you. I got a massive box of stuff sent for about $10 and a heap of advice on the phone. Worth it!
just my 2 cents (ex GST)


----------



## milob40 (14/11/10)

dragulia said:


> I started my HB from Kmart and Big W, but have never been back for supplies, except for emergencies. (is there such thing as a brewing emergency? YOU BET!!)
> From my second brew onwards I always head the the LHBS whether its 5 minutes or 30 minutes away. I find it extremely difficult to discuss the finer points of homebrew and ask for advice from a 17yr old shop assistant who doesn't know their product range let alone how much and what type of hop goes with which recipe.
> Find a LHBS and go there. Often. Trust me they will start talking about brewin, maybe give you some of their recipes, I even got a taste test of what was in the blokes own fermenter at the store!
> If the LHBS is too far, call 'em up and chat to them then get them to send it to you. I got a massive box of stuff sent for about $10 and a heap of advice on the phone. Worth it!
> just my 2 cents (ex GST)


amen!! lhb + beer =


----------



## J Grimmer (16/11/10)

Dropped into Kmart Mt Gravatt on the way home today and amongst other things i saw Coopers LDME for $3 for 500g, they must be in their hurry to clear it out now.


----------

